# McAfee willing to pay for their mistake



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://us.mcafee.com/en-us/landingpages/np5959.asp?cid=77220



> If you have already incurred costs to repair your PC as a result of this issue, were committed to reimbursing reasonable expenses. Steps to process your reimbursement request will be posted in the next few days. Please check back here in a few days.
> 
> Because we value our loyal customers, if your PC was rendered inoperable or severely impaired as a result of the faulty file released you are eligible for a two year extension of your existing McAfee subscription free of charge


.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

From McAfee's notice; *"Because we value our loyal customers, if your PC was rendered inoperable or severely impaired as a result of the faulty file released you are eligible for a two year extension of your existing McAfee subscription free of charge."*

If your machine was rendered inoperable or severely impaired because of their (McAfee's) faulty file release, who would want 2more years of their software?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I agree withwin2kpro. I don't like McAfee anyway, why would I want two more years of the same thing?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I've never used McAfee and after reading the latest I'd be hesitant in trying their AV.

Maybe this will shake up the company enough to bring out a quality product in several years.
But someone else can test it first


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol, so this is why my campus network went down....

Yet another reason why I dont use an anti-virus...


----------

